# Garage Plans, Testimonials???



## Courageous1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hello everyone,

We are about to grade the back yard and pour a slab for a detaches 3 car garage.  The size will be roughly 40 x 25.  It will be a simple structure, one single seperate bay, another double door, two doors and 4 windows.  Electrical panel for 220 volt welder and tools  .


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2010)

I envy you!


----------



## Courageous1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyway, I am looking at garage plans and they all show ones with wood slat siding, but none with stucco.  I want stucco and am afraid I would be wasting my money ordering 4 sets of these plans but not being able to use them for permit approval.  Anybody have a testimonial or bad experience to share here.  I am on the fence, and in the dark.  The websites don"t show much detail, don't say whether they are up to CA building code.  What gives?

Would I be better off just hiring a local draftsman or something?  Or what about hiring some kid in Architecture school, maybe just feed him and give him a keg of natty light.


----------



## Courageous1 (Oct 9, 2010)

The Websites I have gone to:

The Garage Plan Shop - Garage Plans and Garage Apartment Plans

The Style I am looking for:






I actually like this one better:






House Plan ID: chp-46879 - COOLhouseplans.com


----------



## Courageous1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks Havasu!  I envy you in your avatar.


----------



## havasu (Oct 9, 2010)

Not knowing where you live, I would first speak with your local city inspectors, and ask them for their advise. Whether you use stucco or a wood siding, I really don't see much of a change with your plans. My only advice would be to consider anything and everything you may need in the garage in the future, and install the wiring, air lines and dust collection system before you seal up the walls. 

If you want other ideas, you might consider going over to garageretreat.com and taking a look at some of the posted ideas.


----------



## edh (Oct 10, 2010)

You mention pouring a slab. I would recommend a footing to build your garage on. Pour the slab inside the footing.


http://www.epcserver.com/graphics/footing11.gif

As far as stucco is concerned, if you want it to match your house I would use it but you should understand there are problems with stucco all over North America, so don't try to skimp. Check the Building Science web site for info.


----------



## Gilleypop (Oct 11, 2010)

Here are some 3 car garage plans with stucco and stone, it's not quite the same style you are looking for but it could give you some other ideas.

Here are a few more designs to consider
3 car garage plans
3 car garage plans

Talk to your builder, they might be able to substitute a stucco finish in place of the lap siding no matter which garage plans you choose.

Your question about CA building codes is a good one, CA has some special earthquake requirements that many stock garage plans won't meet. Check the terms and conditions page on the site you are going to buy the plans from and that might give you some help.


----------



## delstu (Oct 20, 2010)

Are you going to build it yourself or hire a contractor?

Many contractors and Home Centers have software programs they can use for the design.

I have met contractors that could draw plans using only the photo of what you want it to look like. Plans that will meet code and change the siding to stucco. Talk to your contractor. If he cannot, the lumber yard or home center he uses may be able to.

If you plan to build it yourself, your local home center may have someone at the contractors desk that can draw the plans for you so long as you promise to purchase the materials from them. Lowe's did this for a friend of mine when he built a bermed house a few years ago.

A garage is a simple construction plan compared to a house.


----------



## Albert_23 (Oct 26, 2010)

The second photo looks nice.  Which one are you going with?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 24, 2010)

stucco may require thicker sheeting and not much else. go talk to the inspecters.


----------



## joecaption (Feb 2, 2011)

The design and materials list would not have to change if you went with stucco, you would just have to leave off the siding on the materails list and add wire mesh and tar paper to cover the walls.
Of all the siding materials Stucco is the last one I would ever suggest using. Cracking, mold from splash back, painting, are just some of the reasons I personaly hate it. 
In CA your going to have to use full round nails in the framing,  corner tie downs and cross bracing in the walls. If you go on the Strong Tie web site it will show you some of these.
I agree 100% with the other poster on poring a footing then at least 2 rows of block above grade. If not the sheathing will rot out, the sides of the building will stay dirty, termites will have a direct route to the building.
Siding must be a min. of 6" up off the ground.


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 3, 2011)

I like the first pic better than the 2nd pic. What design did you finally decide to get?


----------

